# rgDetail - 2010 Golf GTi New Car Prep



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Booked in for a new car prep was this 2010 Golf GTi. Thoroughly enjoyed working on this one & think I secretly fell in love with these cars!

Owners feedback: "I really was extremely impressed by the standard of service delivered. Every effort was made to tailor the detail to my requirements and all my expectations were exceeded. The car looked simply stunning from every angle and the effort that had gone into the prep was apparent in the quality of the finish. Highly Recommended!"

*Untouched:*










Snow Foam - Meguiars Hyper Wash




























Intricate areas cleared of settled dirt:



















And rinsed:










Washed with 2BM and Dodo BTBM:










And rinsed again:










Paintwork clayed with Sonus Ultrafine (when it was green!), including all lower reaches:



















Very, very little contaminants:



















Wheels cleaned with Billberry and a variety of brushes:










Before being clayed:










Small hologram on the petrol cap:










No afters close up, the defect was removed via DA and took only light machining.

Paintwork then snow foamed with hyper wash again, dried and cleansed with Lime Prime Lite, before being moved inside to apply various sealants, waxes and dressings. 

Exhaust tips polished and sealed with Britemax:



















Blackfire Wet Diamond applied, x2 coats to ensure complete and even coverage, around the entire body including door shuts and sills, allowed to cure and buffed:










Blackfire Midnight Sun Paste Wax applied, x2 coats again to ensure complete and even coverage, allowed to cure and then buffed away.














































Aerospace 303 applied to exterior trim (no images sorry) and engine bay after it was given a clean up with a gentle mix of G101.










Wheels protected with Big White High Temp Paste Wax, tires were dressed with Monza Tyre Gel - very fond of this tyre dressing and paste wax! Arch liners cleaned with a gentle mix of G101 and dressed with 303.










*Interior*

Interior given a vacuum, also dusted with a fine detailing brush around the clocks, dials, instruments and vents with the vacuum running alongside the brush. Windows cleaned and textiles protected with Nanolex textile sealant. Dash and other trim cleaned with very gentle G101 and protected with 303.

A few shots of the interior:



















*Nanolex at work:*



















Nanolex glass cleaner applied followed by Nanolex Urban, x3 coats applied to aid coverage and protection. I use this on the van & take great pleasure watching the rain run off the screen while driving along  although wishing it wasn't raining & stopping me from working :lol:










*After shots:*























































I thought the Blackfire combination worked a treat, with excellent depth and a slick wetness from every angle - at the owners request too!

Thanks for looking.

Rob


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

outstanding rob. love the depth of those reflections. have to try some of the blackfire stuff seeing those results.


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

Looks Stunning


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Still have some left Karl so if your ever about & your on a car that you think would benefit from some let me know beforehand & you can use some :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

rgDetail said:


> Still have some left Karl so if your ever about & your on a car that you think would benefit from some let me know beforehand & you can use some :thumb:


nice1 fella thats very kind of you. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Cracking job and very thorough, looks like the wet ice over fire kit has left a nice deep finish as always.

Richard


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

Brilliant work on a lovely car!


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

very good mate 

some cracking after shots

mundo


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats a superb wet finish :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Absolutely stunning.Paint looks dripping wet:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Rob, looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very thorough job, I really love the finish!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice job mate.

Couple of suggestions, no need for the "Rgdetail" everywhere, cheapens the detail/write up imo.

And simple pictures are fine, you can see from the first final shot it looks fantastic, no really need to mess around too much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

gally said:


> Nice job mate.
> 
> Couple of suggestions, no need for the "Rgdetail" everywhere, cheapens the detail/write up imo.
> 
> And simple pictures are fine, you can see from the first final shot it looks fantastic, no really need to mess around too much.


Agreed! The work speaks for itself.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers all, had already edited these after working on it and wanted the newer logo on, agree with what you say though, bit too much. Dont think the plain logo is on any more write-ups I've got lined up


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Lovely, really nice looking motor too. Superb :thumb:

Edit : Having read the comments above I can only agree, the work is fantastic and warrants no gimmicks


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice finish indeed, bet the lucky owner was delighted. Lovely car too :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Found the originals and replaced the super shiney gimmicky ones :lol: I think I got a bit carried away - I'll get these write-ups right eventually


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Very nice finish indeed, bet the lucky owner was delighted. Lovely car too :thumb:


He seemed rather happy matey, really nice guy too. Got to be one of the most enjoyable cars I've worked on, really impressed with the new GTi and R models


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

1 word....AWESOME!!!!

Great work and great car.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great fella.:thumb:
Surprising how little in the ways of contaminationthere was really.
Used to have a contract at VW dealers and the paints usually covered in iron filings even the last golf R new car prep I did a while back was just the same.
Hopefully VW has sorted this issue out now.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Superb depth of shine. Love those GTI's, especially those wheels. One lucky owner!!


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Cheers matey. I was surprised myself, I expected there to me more to be honest, even the bodywork on it was good with just the small hologram on the petrol cap, and one other tiny mark I've not pointed out. 

The staff at the dealership who were selling this car were all very nice to speak with & a few of them were pretty clued up on detailing too which was nice.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

nice work and lucky to get inside the dealers workshop to finish it off!


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Amazing results. I've just fallen in love with the MK6 GTi!


----------



## antz_172 (Mar 15, 2009)

Now that's what a new car should look like. Stunning job


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

karl_liverpool said:


> outstanding rob. love the depth of those reflections. have to try some of the blackfire stuff seeing those results.


Ive been thinking the same, it always seems the cars that stand out the most are the ones that have had blackfire products used on them.


----------



## mighty chipster (Apr 13, 2010)

well done:argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks superb!! Not so keen on the seats, but that is personal preference.  :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice job, got to agree I think the new golf Gti looks lovely, great choice using the blackfire combo, soo easy to apply and remove and always leaves such slick stunning results.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A superb finish :thumb:


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Good Job :thumb:


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Amazing finish... great write-up.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

great:thumb:


----------

